# price of cigarettes



## blade13 (Feb 9, 2009)

hi
can u advise how much 200 ciggies will cost me please?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blade13 said:


> hi
> can u advise how much 200 ciggies will cost me please?



Around 30€ for "english" cigarettes, altho B&H can be as much as 37€ and sovereign as little as 29€. I believe they're about to be going up soon?!??!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Around 30€ for "english" cigarettes, altho B&H can be as much as 37€ and sovereign as little as 29€. I believe they're about to be going up soon?!??!
> 
> Jo xxx


do they not put the price up twice a year? Anyway, it's stil a lot cheaper here than UK prices I went onto B&H american red which are only 30 euros for 200 I can't say I noticed any difference from the other B&H


----------

